# Best Dry Banjo



## Charles Mitchel (Mar 16, 2009)

Just looking for info on Banjo.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Charles Mitchel said:


> Just looking for info on Banjo.


I pick a Morgan Monroe Admiral, learned on a Fender 580, but it didn't have a tone ring and really didn't sound too good, 

However i pick Scruggs style and may be not the same if your palying Claw-hammer or drop-thumb:thumbsup:


----------



## Charles Mitchel (Mar 16, 2009)

Capt. not the type Banjo I had in mind.
But the one you have where do you put the Mud and Tape?
Charlie
Saw your post about the rain hell you need a boat. May have to call you Noha


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

This is you on the swing chair, isnt it Sheetrock?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

> However i pick Scruggs style


Nope. That was Arther Smith style picking in the movie. :thumbsup:
Pretty good though huh?


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Tony M said:


> This is you on the swing chair, isnt it Sheetrock?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8


 
Naw, didn't get invited,,,,but that is me in the avitar, and thats my girlfriend,,,,, they get that way when your trying to learn a new lick, after a cpl thousand times, they have had it,,,,, need to practice on the porch bit more.:laughing:


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Charles Mitchel said:


> Capt. not the type Banjo I had in mind.
> But the one you have where do you put the Mud and Tape?
> Charlie
> Saw your post about the rain hell you need a boat. May have to call you Noha


 That was kinda the point, you need to give us a bit more info, then just a short question like that, 

Personally I use the marshaltown dry tape banjo,, I have tried most all of em, and I prefer that one HANDS DOWN


----------



## Charles Mitchel (Mar 16, 2009)

Capt.
This was a rework of a post I had up for a week or so and no answers.
In the original post I stated, that I had a Wall Board, and the Tape would collaps and I would have to rethread it. I had ask if there was one with inside post that keep it in a fixed pattern.. That was the reason I used the word Best. Been looking at the Marshaltown. But on the left coast no one stocks them. I will order it. Thanks for the info, and Keep Picking.
Charlie
:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Charles Mitchel said:


> Capt.
> This was a rework of a post I had up for a week or so and no answers.
> In the original post I stated, that I had a Wall Board, and the Tape would collaps and I would have to rethread it. I had ask if there was one with inside post that keep it in a fixed pattern.. That was the reason I used the word Best. Been looking at the Marshaltown. But on the left coast no one stocks them. I will order it. Thanks for the info, and Keep Picking.
> Charlie
> :thumbup:


 
I have had both wallboard and goldbailts,, They are okay, but the POSTS are usless, don't use em at ALL. THere are two reasons i don't use em anymore,
1)they don't hold much mud
2)they have a closed nose, so when the tape breaks you have dig it out to re-thread. The marshaltown's nose is split to the top, so you just rethread and LAY the tape back into the opening

Back to the posts, you don't need em, just draggin the tape trhought the box will do what you want, posts will limit the amout of mud that gets to the tape, and they increas drag on the tape, the culpruit of most banjo problems


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Charles Mitchel said:


> Capt.
> This was a rework of a post I had up for a week or so and no answers.
> In the original post I stated, that I had a Wall Board, and the Tape would collaps and I would have to rethread it. I had ask if there was one with inside post that keep it in a fixed pattern.. That was the reason I used the word Best. Been looking at the Marshaltown. But on the left coast no one stocks them. I will order it. Thanks for the info, and Keep Picking.
> Charlie
> :thumbup:


Oh yeah, hardly anyone carries tools anymore. I buy mine from all-wall, just order it over the phone, and when you come home after a few days, its sitting on your porch,,,, can't beat it. But you need to know how to put it together, if you order one, let me know, and I'll tell ya how to put it toghter, really, thats no joke!


----------



## Charles Mitchel (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Captain. 
Great Help.
Will probable get it after Christmas.
We are slow as all get out.
I will go you way.
Charlie


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Charles Mitchel said:


> Thanks Captain.
> Great Help.
> Will probable get it after Christmas.
> We are slow as all get out.
> ...


 
Cool man, when you do order it, pm me, and I'll give ya my phone number and I will walk you throught the assembly of,,,


----------

